# Amare Out For An Unspecified Amount Of Time



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

The Arizona Republic - Amaré Stoudemire is out for an indeterminate amount of time and could be facing surgery because of the left knee that has been troubling him this summer.

Suns GM Bryan Colangelo said that Phoenix is "going through the evaluation process and is going to make sure it has all the information before a determination is made to pursue treatment, possible surgery (and) what the safest and best return is for him to come back to basketball."


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/37488/20051008/amare_out_for_an_unspecified_amount_of_time/

ouch


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow. If true, so much for that season. I just hope it won't have long-term affects on his career.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i think if `mare doesnt miss more then the first 5/10ish games, u guys will be alright


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm praying that's the case.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yup, better hope its not serious . . even though i hate amare(i seriously do) i hate to see a youngster get hurt who has TONS of potential go down like this, hope the best to the Suns and Amare(unless they playing Clippers )


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Wow. If true, so much for that season. I just hope it won't have long-term affects on his career.


Wow that's an extremely pessimistic view. It's not like he tore an ACL. He probably won't miss that much time, it wasn't even clear if surgery was necessary.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Wow that's an extremely pessimistic view. It's not like he tore an ACL. He probably won't miss that much time, it wasn't even clear if surgery was necessary.


Umm, no. I didn't say it would, I said I hope it doesn't. If Amare endures knee surgery and struggles with his knee this year, I don't see how their chances to win a title this year get any better. And they want to win a title this year. Geez, I'll be more careful next time I post.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Very bad news. Knee injuries have slowed alot of potential greats. Plus we need him to have any chance of winning anything.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Of course it isnt good news. However its been stated as a precautionary measure. Surgery is a word thats just put in when it comes 2 knees. I think it could be minor but the suns really dont want their newly signed max contract superstar with any reason to be not playing


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I wish Amare a speedy recovery!


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2184276

from espn


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

amare= gonna turn into mcdyess jr. no amare= no hope for suns fans


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

mff4l said:


> amare= gonna turn into mcdyess jr. no amare= no hope for suns fans


I'd take an injured Amare over any McDyess. Thanks for baiting, go suck your thumb or something.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a feeling this aint gonna be a big deal. Probably just miss a couple of games or something like that. Normally speaking, when its one of those dull pains, that progressively gets worse its easyer to fix than when someone just all of a sudden blows out a knee. I'm sure the guy will be fine, he's young.. And extremly athletic. This wont stop a full recovery.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Mark my words, this is gonna be FAR from a big deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

> Team president and general manager Bryan Colangelo said the possibilities ranged from Stoudemire continuing to play to "diagnostic surgery."
> 
> 
> "We have no information at this time with respect to a direction with regard to Amare's knee," Colangelo said. "We are continuing the evaluation process and trying to determine the best course of action."
> ...


That doesn't really leave space for speculation, does it?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I'd take an injured Amare over any McDyess. Thanks for baiting, go suck your thumb or something.



BAITING? cause I stated my opinion? he's what 21 with serious knee probs already? same thing happened to mcdyess. no wonder he got his extension BEFORE the knee mri was done. very smart of amare but bad news for the suns. 


mcdyess was better than amare dude. 22 points 12 boards 2 dimes 2 blocks in his best season before his knee troubles started. you see the aftermath now. 

he was just as athletic as amare and he had a nasty jumper to go along with it. don't take out amare's injury on me. not my fault his knee is jacked up


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't really be worried about this. Teams seem to bait one another with potential injuries that turn out to be nothing.

The only thing I can draw on was during Amare's sophmore season. He had similar injuries but was cautious about playing to cause potential further damage. I think it is just a young guy being cautious and hesitant so as to avoid a serious injury.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Tiz said:


> I wouldn't really be worried about this. Teams seem to bait one another with potential injuries that turn out to be nothing.
> 
> The only thing I can draw on was during Amare's sophmore season. He had similar injuries but was cautious about playing to cause potential further damage. I think it is just a young guy being cautious and hesitant so as to avoid a serious injury.



Any idea on when something more substantial will be known? I want to know before my fantasy draft if I need to worry about Amare this year.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

looks like he will have surgery:




> Press Release - The Phoenix Suns announced today forward/center Amaré Stoudemire will undergo surgery tomorrow morning in Phoenix, Arizona. Suns team physician Tom Carter will perform the diagnostic arthroscopic surgery to determine the extent of the injury to the articular cartilage which has caused soreness to Amaré’s left knee.


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...ews_amare_to_undergo_surgery_tuesday_morning/


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

mff4l said:


> BAITING? cause I stated my opinion? he's what 21 with serious knee probs already? same thing happened to mcdyess. no wonder he got his extension BEFORE the knee mri was done. very smart of amare but bad news for the suns.
> 
> 
> mcdyess was better than amare dude. 22 points 12 boards 2 dimes 2 blocks in his best season before his knee troubles started. you see the aftermath now.
> ...


I guess I expect too much. I would have the common decency to not run in your team forum and rub it in people's faces. You would though. More power to ya.

Haha. Taking it out on you? Possibly one of the top ten dumbest things I've heard someone say on this forum to date. But thanks for playing.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I guess I expect too much. I would have the common decency to not run in your team forum and rub it in people's faces. You would though. More power to ya.
> 
> Haha. Taking it out on you? Possibly one of the top ten dumbest things I've heard someone say on this forum to date. But thanks for playing.


i actually like amare. he's one of my favorite players man. But once you start having knee injuries youre never the same. I hope he does recover but this is the type of stuff that happened to penny and mcdyess and it made them a shell of the players they used to be.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...s/1011suns.html

Amare out four months
Suns star has microfracture procedure on left knee
Paul Coro
The Arizona Republic
Oct. 11, 2005


The Suns received devastating news this morning regarding their All-Star big man.

Suns star Amaré Stoudemire’s arthroscopic surgery evolved into a microfracture procedure on his left knee this morning, according to his manager.

Team physician and orthopedic surgeon Thomas Carter found Stoudemire’s cartilage damage to be more severe than anticipated. Stoudermire’s manager, Rodney Rice, said the power forward is expected be out for four months because of the surgery.

“It was better to do the microfracture now instead of chancing that the lesion would grow, which might affect Amaré down the road,” said Rice, who was in the room during this morning’s scope. “It was best to do the procedure now.”

Suns fans remember how microfracture surgery greatly changed the game of Penny Hardaway but Rice said Stoudemire should not be as adversely affected because he is having the operation at a younger age and at a time when the lesion is smaller. During a microfracture, holes are drilled into the bone. The cells then come up with the blood through the holes and form into cartilage.

“He’s got a lot of things in his favor to come back in a strong way,” Rice said.

Bad news for a great player.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mff4l said:


> i actually like amare. he's one of my favorite players man. But once you start having knee injuries youre never the same. I hope he does recover but this is the type of stuff that happened to penny and mcdyess and it made them a shell of the players they used to be.



told you man


----------



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

TheLegend said:


> Mark my words, this is gonna be FAR from a big deal.


What did you say again?


----------

